# i cant make up my mind.....



## Cidewayz (Jun 6, 2008)

between the pt-111 or the pt-140.....im the type of guy that bigger is better so i would appreciate every1's input.....thanks in advance


----------



## centexhunter (Apr 23, 2008)

I personally like the grip of the 24/7 better than the regular PT series.


----------



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

Both are great guns. It really depends on if you can handle the sharp recoil of the .40 S&W. If so, get it. Or you can always go with the PT-145 on have the big punch of a .45.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i have a pt145 .45acp and it kicks like a drunk indian, so if u want the stopping power and sub compact size id go for that


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

knoxrocks222 said:


> i have a pt145 .45acp and it kicks like a drunk indian, so if u want the stopping power and sub compact size id go for that


*DOES NOT!* :goofy: But, it does have 10+1 in a 45ACP!


----------



## auburntiger1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

all are good. as long its a Taurus, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i just got a message from a mod saying i cant say "kicks like a drunkin indian" so if i offended any intoxicated indians im sorry


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

the 10+1 is very nice as well


----------



## Merlin45 (Jul 12, 2008)

*24/7 all the way!*

I have a PT 24/7 Pro in .45 cal. 12+1 Federal 230-grain Hydra-Shok. Surefire light mounted. When things go bump in the night, this IS the only gun for me!


----------

